# Ugrade 10.3 -> 11.0 issues



## ebike (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi,
The only way I could install 11.0 was to upgrade 10.3 as 11 would not boot on my machine (see separate thread),

The upgrade sort of worked (after many hours of patches & upgrading packages), however, there is at least one issue with the upgrade. 

The package hplip would not upgrade, and a re-install of it produced the following error

```
pkg install hplip
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 5 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
   hplip: 3.17.4
   sane-backends: 1.0.27
   py27-pillow: 3.4.2_1
   py27-sip: 4.19.2,1
   py27-qt5-dbussupport: 5.7.1

Number of packages to be installed: 5

The process will require 39 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/5] Installing sane-backends-1.0.27...
===> Creating groups.
Using existing group 'saned'.
===> Creating users
Creating user 'saned' with uid '194'.
pw: user 'saned' disappeared during update
pkg: PRE-INSTALL script failed
```

Any idea's how to fix this? .. and will this likely happen with other packages?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 14, 2017)

ebike said:


> .. and will this likely happen with other packages?


Yes, your password databases seem to be out of sync for whatever reason, so every package that creates a user will have the same problem. Run `/usr/sbin/pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd` to fix it.


----------



## ebike (Jul 14, 2017)

Many thanks for the prompt reply ... that did the trick.

I can now set up my printer with localhost:631 .... wish I could figure out what packages to load to get gnome print manager to work.
(I tried the gnome-cups-manager ... but that did not do it)


----------



## ebike (Jul 14, 2017)

There seems to be other issues too with the upgrade.

gnome-control-center will not run with the following error:

```
gnome-control-center
Shared object "libldap-2.4.so.2" not found, required by "libsmbconf.so.0"
```

I tried re-installing both libldap and libsmbconf, but can't find those packages


----------

